# Turns out, Republicans were speaking the truth



## rdean (May 28, 2010)

There are a lot of people who lie and get away with it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYI7JXGqd0o]YouTube - WMD LIES - Bush Cheney Rumsfeld etc. - THE ULTIMATE CLIP[/ame]


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> There are a lot of people who lie and get away with it.
> 
> YouTube - WMD LIES - Bush Cheney Rumsfeld etc. - THE ULTIMATE CLIP



Too bad those who voted for Bush & the R's in 2004 will not watch the video.  instead they spend their time listening to the Minister of Truth, Rush Limbaugh and his band of liars, and passing on the lies as truth.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of people who lie and get away with it.
> ...



I wonder why that is?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2010)

Same reason the people who voted for Obama refuse to acknowledge his lies.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Same reason the people who voted for Obama refuse to acknowledge his lies.



Which lies are those?


----------



## Bonano (Nov 1, 2010)

Bush/Cheney didn't find any WMDs in Iraq so they brought in a whole bunch and dropped them on the people. That'll teach'em.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 1, 2010)

Same tired old lies, dredged up once again. Shall I REMIND you RETARDS that 3 separate Congressional Investigations were mounted and not a single one came back saying Bush or Cheney lied? One was even sponsored and lead by Democrats that had stated BEFORE the investigation that they would prove it once and for all.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 1, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Same tired old lies, dredged up once again. Shall I REMIND you RETARDS that 3 separate Congressional Investigations were mounted and not a single one came back saying Bush or Cheney lied? One was even sponsored and lead by Democrats that had stated BEFORE the investigation that they would prove it once and for all.



Retards don't need to lie, they can't figure out the right thing to do, so you just pat them on the head and say: now, now, we know you did your best, here's a lollipop.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bonano said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Same tired old lies, dredged up once again. Shall I REMIND you RETARDS that 3 separate Congressional Investigations were mounted and not a single one came back saying Bush or Cheney lied? One was even sponsored and lead by Democrats that had stated BEFORE the investigation that they would prove it once and for all.
> ...



Had I given birth to a retard like you, I would have killed myself, too, like the trash who raised you.


----------



## elvis (Nov 1, 2010)

Turns out, rdean's still a fucking dipshit.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I'm getting to you, aren't I?


----------



## rdean (Nov 1, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Same tired old lies, dredged up once again. Shall I REMIND you RETARDS that 3 separate Congressional Investigations were mounted and not a single one came back saying Bush or Cheney lied? One was even sponsored and lead by Democrats that had stated BEFORE the investigation that they would prove it once and for all.



Everything in this video comes right from the Bush administration.  Did you watch it?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 1, 2010)

Well that's it...Sean Penn said it so that seals it!!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 1, 2010)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Same reason the people who voted for Obama refuse to acknowledge his lies.
> ...



If you like your health insurance you can keep your health insurance.

If we pass the stimulus unemployment will not go above 8%.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 1, 2010)

Great video, thanks.

Lying bastiges.


----------



## gautama (Nov 3, 2010)

elvis said:


> Turns out, rdean's still a fucking dipshit.



My question: How come there was any doubt that Rdeenie Weenie wasn't the OBVIOUS fucking dipshit of ALL dipshits in the first place ???


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

So you people have a problem with our military kicking the shit out of a murderous dictator bent on ruling the world. Seems noble to me, almost seems like something good that we can use our military for.

Democrat Quotes on WMD



> "One way or the other, we are determined to deny Iraq the capacity to develop weapons of mass destruction and the missiles to deliver them. That is our bottom line."
> --President Bill Clinton, Feb. 4, 1998
> 
> "If Saddam rejects peace and we have to use force, our purpose is clear. We want to seriously diminish the threat posed by Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program."
> ...


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 11, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> So you people have a problem with our military kicking the shit out of a murderous dictator bent on ruling the world. Seems noble to me, almost seems like something good that we can use our military for.



So the deal is to take out all the murderous dictators in the world? Or just the easy one with oil? Because China should be next under your argument, then Myanmar, North Korea, the US (OOPS!)...


----------



## islam4ever (Nov 12, 2010)

India is terrorist. Pakistan will take out India.

Hindus pray to cows. I eat their god.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 12, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> India is terrorist. Pakistan will take out India.
> 
> Hindus pray to cows. I eat their god.



At least one good thing came out of the recent flood in Pakistan: everyone got a bath.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > So you people have a problem with our military kicking the shit out of a murderous dictator bent on ruling the world. Seems noble to me, almost seems like something good that we can use our military for.
> ...



No, under my argument;

Afghanistan, Taliban, Bin Laden, weak, besides Iran

Iraq, no allies will come to Iraq's defense, Saddam bad, easy

Syria, with no Iraq doubtful Iran will intervene.

Iran, troop now on all sides, easy kill

Saudi Arabia and all the rest, demand change or else.

Middle East solved.

Than the countries you mention.


----------



## editec (Nov 13, 2010)

Truly effective propaganda seldom needs to completely lie.

Much more effective is a very careful selection of facts, denial of others and a lot of media slight of hand to keep us distracted from the real stories.

Keep the people focused on things that don't matter (political theories that are goofy, homosexuality, racism, crime, outrageous news stories that mean essentially nothing, etc.) while the things that do matter (mostly economic or geopolitical policies) are either not mentioned or downplayed, or the truth of them is so distorted though the aforementioned methodology that one can never be sure if its truth or sleight of hand mean to mislead you.

*The truth will set you free, which is EXACTLY why it's in such short supply and so terribly difficult to recognize when you see it.*


----------



## code1211 (Nov 13, 2010)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Same reason the people who voted for Obama refuse to acknowledge his lies.
> ...




One example:

"The worst economy since the Great Depression"
"We didn't know how bad the economy was."

Which is truth and which is lie?  

When he said that it was the worst economy since the great depression, that indicates that he thought that it was worse than anything ever experienced in 70 years and yet, after he failed to correct conditions in what he claimed to be efforts to help, he said he previously thought that things weren't so bad.

Which is truth and which is lie?


----------



## code1211 (Nov 13, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Great video, thanks.
> 
> Lying bastiges.




I love that movie.


----------



## code1211 (Nov 13, 2010)

editec said:


> Truly effective propaganda seldom needs to completely lie.
> 
> Much more effective is a very careful selection of facts, denial of others and a lot of media slight of hand to keep us distracted from the real stories.
> 
> ...





Watch for this same ol' crap in the deficit debate upcoming.

Those who are serious will be saying that the deficit needs to come down and that if we are to collect $x then we need to spend $x-y.

Those who immediately ask what are you going to cut are not serious.

Those that say this is what we will cut and it's up to us to figure out how are serious.

This is no different than sitting around the kitchen table and deciding on what we won't spend after the income drops.

We had been edging up to this point for years.  The Big 0 just shortcut the process.  We're here.  The well is dry or the Golden Goose is dead.  Whatever analogy you like.  The party's over.  It's time to pay the piper.

There is no longer the debate on how to pay for the expansion.  The debate is now how to pay for the past extravagance.  The first step is to dial it back a notch in all areas.

A good first step would be use 2008 as the starting point and cut back from there.  Sunset every government program that is non essential and make every re-authorization face the process faced by the "Bush Tax Cuts".  Make appropriation bills individual and not bundled so the deals that sweep billions into million dollar programs just go away.

We are not collecting too little.  We are spending too much.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 15, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



He's going to close gitmo
Try colick shake mohamad
Pay as you go
get rid of lobbyist and special intrest
Not raise taxes on those makeing under 250k


----------



## rdean (Nov 15, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> So you people have a problem with our military kicking the shit out of a murderous dictator bent on ruling the world. Seems noble to me, almost seems like something good that we can use our military for.
> 
> Democrat Quotes on WMD
> 
> ...



Why do you guys keep bringing up those quotes?  Words aren't the same as invasion.  AND every quote after 2001 was based on intel from the Bush White House, which we now know was a lie.  Who would think the Republican President would lie to the American People.  Now we know.

200 million dollars a day.  The cost of Obama's visit to India.  And the right wing STILL believes it.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 15, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Same tired old lies, dredged up once again. Shall I REMIND you RETARDS that 3 separate Congressional Investigations were mounted and not a single one came back saying Bush or Cheney lied? One was even sponsored and lead by Democrats that had stated BEFORE the investigation that they would prove it once and for all.



Amazing isn't it?

The lengths that our own government will go to protect it's "right" to make war?

Even in the face of the most damning evidence.

Bold faced lies.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 15, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You've got one in here which probably counts. Gitmo. That should have been closed.

The others have been blocked by his opposition.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 20, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




Rendition.
Executive signing statements.
Patriot act.
Warrantless wiretaps / FISA.

Amazing how all that outrage evaporates like magic when the President has a (D) after his name.


----------



## marksinvirginia (Nov 20, 2010)

Obama to the ignorant masses: _'I'll not raise your taxes one single dime._ I'll just drive down the value of your homes; punish private enterprise to drive up your unemployment; triple the national debt and print money to devalue your dollars.'


----------



## Sallow (Nov 20, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Same tired old lies, dredged up once again. Shall I REMIND you RETARDS that 3 separate Congressional Investigations were mounted and not a single one came back saying Bush or Cheney lied? One was even sponsored and lead by Democrats that had stated BEFORE the investigation that they would prove it once and for all.



That's what happens when you put spineless idiots and party loyalists in the same commission.

An echo chamber.

Any independent investigation would find that many violations of the United States Constitution and international laws were committed.

Heck..Hussien's trial was basically a kangaroo court.


----------



## marksinvirginia (Nov 22, 2010)

Sallow said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Same tired old lies, dredged up once again. Shall I REMIND you RETARDS that 3 separate Congressional Investigations were mounted and not a single one came back saying Bush or Cheney lied? One was even sponsored and lead by Democrats that had stated BEFORE the investigation that they would prove it once and for all.
> ...


 

**************************

I know the election results were humiliating... but TAKE HEART!  ALL IS NOT LOST!  2012 is sure to bring out more illegals,  socialists  and government tit sucking voters for you.


----------

